# Ski Sundown (night): Wednesday, 1/2/2008



## Greg (Dec 26, 2007)

What better way to look forward to my first day back at work :smash: than a night session that night? I'm in!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 26, 2007)

In


----------



## bvibert (Dec 26, 2007)

Hope to be there...


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like after Saturday night, we'll have many cold nights ahead. Hopefully, we'll see a lot of snowmaking to build up the bumps/cover up those dirty troughs.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 28, 2007)

I should be there too.


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2007)

The bumps [thread="21957"]today[/thread] were phenomenal. Some pretty aggressive troughs now. After tomorrow the forecast looks good and Jarrod indicates some top-coating is in their future. We may also get some natural Sun/Mon with it staying cold after that so we should be set up well for a night of bumpin'!


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 29, 2007)

im hopeing for some snow or at least cold weather esp after all this rain, dirt has to be showing now


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 29, 2007)

oh PS i hope to join you guys this comming wed. just have to check my work sch.


----------



## Greg (Dec 29, 2007)

*Snow Advisory: 3-6" for Litchfield County*

We have a Snow advisory for the Sundown area:



> *Snow Advisory In Effect From 7 PM Sunday To 6 AM EST Monday... *
> 
> The National Weather Service In Albany Has Issued A Snow Advisory... Which Is In Effect From 7 PM Sunday To 6 AM EST Monday For Ulster... Dutchess... And Litchfield Counties.
> 
> ...



Exactly what the bumps need. I wonder if Chris would consider this substantial enough to reseed. I think it's better to just leave them at this point. Maybe rework Lower Nor'easter only.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd bet they're going to leave them alone at this point.  Except for top coating them that is...


----------



## Greg (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks like a potential for accumulating snow tonight and again on Tuesday then COLD. Wednesday night bumps are going to rule it!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> Looks like a potential for accumulating snow tonight and again on Tuesday then COLD. Wednesday night bumps are going to rule it!



They're not going to suck, that's for sure!


----------



## Greg (Dec 30, 2007)

bvibert said:


> They're not going to suck, that's for sure!



Based on how they are set up right now, if you drop two rounds of 6"+ in there, they are going to grow HUGE. Powder explosions, baby! Someone notify jonnypoach. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2007)

*The bumps are primo!*

[thread="22077"]Today[/thread] was awesome again. If tomorrow's forecast of 3-6" validates then we will probably see some of the best bumps at Sundown that I've skied in the past few years. I know some folks from out of the area were thinking about giving the Sundown bumps a try this season. Well, folks, they are about as good as they get right now. Join us on Wednesday!


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> [thread="22077"]Today[/thread] was awesome again. If tomorrow's forecast of 3-6" validates then we will probably see some of the best bumps at Sundown that I've skied in the past few years. I know some folks from out of the area were thinking about giving the Sundown bumps a try this season. Well, folks, they are about as good as they get right now. Join us on Wednesday!


 
Ok what did the weather bring today? Considering making the trip tomorrow from Lil Rhody if there was no r$*n today?


----------



## Greg (Jan 1, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Ok what did the weather bring today? Considering making the trip tomorrow from Lil Rhody if there was no r$*n today?



Probably not 3-6" like was forecasted. I got almost 2" and then some rain, but not much. If the snow line stayed south of Sundown, they probably got 2 more inches of tacky snow; good for bump building. Gonna freeze up tonight so expect firm bumps tomorrow night. I'll be lapping Nor'easter anyway


----------



## bvibert (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd say we got 2-3" here, about 6 miles or so south of Sundown.


----------



## Greg (Jan 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'd say we got 2-3" here, about 6 miles or so south of Sundown.



Any rain?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Any rain?



None that I noticed, but I was inside most of the day.  The resulting snow does seem a bit on the wet side though...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 1, 2008)

I have confirmation that snow-making has resumed tonight.


----------



## severine (Jan 1, 2008)

Sundown got a couple-few inches of nice powdery snow, and yes, snowmaking resumed around 9PM.  One of the guest services guys said they were planning on 3 days of snowmaking.  Not sure how accurate that info was, but I figured I'd share it with you.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 2, 2008)

severine said:


> Sundown got a couple-few inches of nice powdery snow, and yes, snowmaking resumed around 9PM. One of the guest services guys said they were planning on 3 days of snowmaking. Not sure how accurate that info was, but I figured I'd share it with you.


 
Going to try and make it tomorrow night, will look for you guys on Nor'easter.:wink:


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I have confirmation that snow-making has resumed tonight.



Great! I cracked my last contact lens this morning so I'll be rocking the spectacles tonight which do not fit under my clear goggles so I'll have to use the tinted ones. Should make for an interesting night session under the guns...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Great! I cracked my last contact lens this morning so I'll be rocking the spectacles tonight which do not fit under my clear goggles so I'll have to use the tinted ones. Should make for an interesting night session under the guns...



Rad!

I wonder if they'll have the guns going on NE??


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dress warm tonight.  With the wind factored in its going to be a cold one tonight.


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Dress warm tonight.  With the wind factored in its going to be a cold one tonight.



Not when you're bashing the bumps!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Not when you're bashing the bumps!



Not sure if I'm going to try the bumps tonight........














;-)


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2008)

*Roll Call*

So far:

*Greg
MrMagic
bvibert
Grassi21
Beetlenut*

2knees? powhunter? Marge? jonnypoach said he's going to try to make it. Anyone else heading out. The bumps are sweet right now!!!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> So far:
> 
> *Greg
> MrMagic
> ...




gonna try.  got the ok to go this weekend so not sure how that affects my chances of getting out tonight.

any of you clowns want to do magic sunday??????

sorry for the hijack but i'm really dying to get there.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 2, 2008)

Marge is in!


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2008)

2knees said:


> any of you clowns want to do magic sunday??????



Would love to, but I'll be skiing with my daughter that day at Sundown.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Marge is in!



So Mr Gisevil and Mr Evil will both be there??


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 2, 2008)

Yessir. Timmy's very excited about the bumps. I think he's hooked pretty bad


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Yessir. Timmy's very excited about the bumps. I think he's hooked pretty bad



I hope we don't kill the poor guy tonight... :lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> I hope we don't kill the poor guy tonight... :lol:



YA RLY. I'm the one who's gonna have to hear him whine like a little girl all the way home if you do!







...Uhm... love you lots, hon....


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2008)

You know how we roll on Wednesday nights, Marge. NE and Ex bumps over and over and over and... 15-20 bump runs per night is the norm. Those NE bumps are also way different now than the last Wednesday night meet-up. Medium sized, decent troughs, legit moguls. Tomorrow morning is sure to be a sore one!

Can't wait!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yes, I'm quite aware of how you fellas roll, I just hope my delicate old man doesn't roll over at the end of the night 


Heheheheh he's really gonna want to kill me soon xD


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Oh yes, I'm quite aware of how you fellas roll, I just hope my delicate old man doesn't roll over at the end of the night



We'll do our best to make or break him! 

At the start of last year's bump season Brian would only dabble in Nor'easter. After 3 or 4 days, he was skiing it exclusively. Looks like Grassi is heading that way too this year. Tim is our next victim. :evil:


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, you have my blessing. The more addicted to it he is, the more he'll want to ski. The more he wants to ski, the more I get to ski. So, yeah


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg
MrMagic
bvibert
Grassi21
Beetlenut
MRGisevil
Mr. Evil

2knees: maybe...:smash:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2008)

Gonna try to get there on the earlyish side for once.  You guys know where to find me and those of you that I like have my cell #.  I'll be looking to hook up for some turns before the 7:30 (is that right?) meetup at the sun deck if anyone is around.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Tomorrow morning is sure to be a sore one!



For some reason I feel like Monday was my first day out, my legs are already pretty damn sore from then.  Tonight should be interesting, let alone tomorrow...


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Gonna try to get there on the earlyish side for once.  You guys know where to find me and those of you that I like have my cell #.  I'll be looking to hook up for some turns before the 7:30 (is that right?) meetup at the sun deck if anyone is around.



Yep. 7:30 pm at the Nor'easter sundeck. My goal is to be skiing in the first half of the 6 o'clock hour, but we'll see how that goes...



bvibert said:


> For some reason I feel like Monday was my first day out, my legs are already pretty damn sore from then.  Tonight should be interesting, let alone tomorrow...



Haven't had too much muscle soreness at all lately. I am also thrilled that both knees are holding up well this season with no knee pain at all (jinx? :blink. I was in chronic pain for much of the second half of last year. I think my improved technique has helped there a bit.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yep. 7:30 pm at the Nor'easter sundeck. My goal is to be skiing in the first half of the 6 o'clock hour, but we'll see how that goes...



Call me if you get there early...



Greg said:


> Haven't had too much muscle soreness at all lately. I am also thrilled that both knees are holding up well this season with no knee pain at all (jinx? :blink. I was in chronic pain for much of the second half of last year. I think my improved technique has helped there a bit.



My knees were fatigued while I walking around after I got done skiing with you guys, but they didn't hurt at all.  It's weird, I've never had that feeling before.  They seem to be fine now.  My legs were feeling a little Jell-O like that day.  At one point I was standing in one of the bottom shacks and it felt like the floor was moving back and forth slightly because of my legs.  It probably didn't help that I had just come down from the motor room of lift 2, which does move back and forth as the tension on the haul rope is constantly adjusted to the load... 

Guess I haven't been getting out enough if my legs can't handle 3 hours bump goodness...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 2, 2008)

i'll be on skis by 6.  if i'm not wearing the usual red jacket and hounds-tooth pants combo i will have on a navy blue jacket tonight.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Gonna try to get there on the earlyish side for once. You guys know where to find me and those of you that I like have my cell #. I'll be looking to hook up for some turns before the 7:30 (is that right?) meetup at the sun deck if anyone is around.


 
Depending on traffic in the Hartford area, I should be there by at least 6:30 if not earlier. First time at Sundown though, so anything could happen along the way.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Depending on traffic in the Hartford area, I should be there by at least 6:30 if not earlier. First time at Sundown though, so anything could happen along the way.



If nothing else, you should be able to make the 7:30 meeting at the sun deck.  I can usually get Greg to hang around for 40 seconds or so... 

Hope to see ya there!


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I can usually get Greg to hang around for 40 seconds or so...



5-Minute Rule! :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Dress warm tonight.  With the wind factored in its going to be a cold one tonight.



Down to 23.4*F at the mountain already! 8)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Down to 23.4*F at the mountain already! 8)



23.0 now and falling..

I hope they're doing a good job top coating those bumps....


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2008)

*Jarrod*

Just got a call from Jarrod and he's going to try to make the sundeck meet-up tonight! 8) We can tell him which bumps we like and which we don't... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> 23.0 now and falling..
> 
> I hope they're doing a good job top coating those bumps....



Jarrod said tonight and probably again later in the week for top-coating.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> 5-Minute Rule! :lol:



Which, from what I've seen, in Greganese means something like "Fly past the Sundeck on my way to the bumps until Brian reminds me that it's 7:30 and other people are showing up and I should probably wait five minutes, but MAN! That's five minutes I could be spending in the bumps!!!!!"


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Which, from what I've seen, in Greganese means something like "Fly past the Sundeck on my way to the bumps until Brian reminds me that it's 7:30 and other people are showing up and I should probably wait five minutes, but MAN! That's five minutes I could be spending in the bumps!!!!!"



Thanks for backing me up!


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Which, from what I've seen, in Greganese means something like "Fly past the Sundeck on my way to the bumps until Brian reminds me that it's 7:30 and other people are showing up and I should probably wait five minutes, but MAN! That's five minutes I could be spending in the bumps!!!!!"



Word. 5 minutes is like half a run, Marge. Each lift ride and bump run is about 9 minutes if you keep a fast pace. Indeed, five minutes is more than generous. I would hope nobody would wait for me. The place is small enough that we all bump into each other anyway...

Although tonight, I'll give until 7:40. I promise.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Just got a call from Jarrod and he's going to try to make the sundeck meet-up tonight! 8) We can tell him which bumps we like and which we don't... :lol:



Sweet!

BTW, speaking of complaining about the bumps...  Chris tells me that he's so sick of hearing people complain about the bumps that next year he's just going to make one perfect bump.  It'll be created using lasers and stuff so it's guaranteed to be perfect in every way...  But there's only going to be one...  It sounds a lot funnier when he tells you about it in person... 

Come ski the bump!


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> ...Chris tells me that he's so sick of hearing people complain about the bumps...



Not sure if it's just part of the joke, but are people really complaining?


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, I think I saw him Saturday with a megaphone cruising the mountain with a group of kids trying to win hats. It was pretty funny :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Oh, I think I saw him Saturday with a megaphone cruising the mountain with a group of kids trying to win hats. It was pretty funny :lol:



A guy with a megaphone is most likely Jarrod:

http://skiadk.com/skivids/Sundown_122807.wmv


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, that's him!


----------



## severine (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Jarrod was there Saturday night.  I asked him if he saw himself in the AZ video from the other day - that he's now famous on YouTube. 

It's downright cold outside right now.  Must be windchill because it's low 20s.  Been flurrying all day, too.

Enjoy tonight!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Not sure if it's just part of the joke, but are people really complaining?



I think it's inevitable that people are going to complain no matter what you do (can't please everyone).  I think he's mostly referring to the folks that can't ski the bumps.

It's all very much a joke, at least I hope so...  So your support for the bumps people...


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I think he's mostly referring to the folks that can't ski the bumps.



Of course he is. :roll:

Learn to ski bumps, folks. It will make you a better skier.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> 23.0 now and falling..



21.8 already...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I think it's inevitable that people are going to complain no matter what you do (can't please everyone).  I think he's mostly referring to the folks that can't ski the bumps.
> 
> It's all very much a joke, at least I hope so...  So your support for the bumps people...



no kidding.  one of the nights i was there by myself, i was standing at the top of ne and some dude and his kid ski up.  the kid wanted to try it and the father busts out saying that it isnt fun and *that trail shouldnt even be open *.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 2, 2008)

2knees said:


> no kidding.  one of the nights i was there by myself, i was standing at the top of ne and some dude and his kid ski up.  the kid wanted to try it and the father busts out saying that it isnt fun and *that trail shouldnt even be open *.



I had a similar experience at Berkshire East.  The guy was still heated after I tried to explain BEasts approach to grooming and that many skiers actually enjoy such conditions.


----------



## severine (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like last night when a couple of guys asked me if we were done grooming yet at Sundown.  Then they proceeded to complain that the ungroomed trails were bumpy.  Having not seen in person what they were complaining about, I can't comment for sure... but I know at that time that Gunbarrel, Stinger, Temptor and Exhibition had all just been groomed.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 2, 2008)

Leaving now.... brrrrrr!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2008)

Down to 17.5 there now....


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2008)

14.5*F at my house! Gonna be a tad chilly. Leaving in 15 mins.


----------

